# Poor mans Rapid Feeder



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Looks good! Please let us know when you try it out and how it works!
Barry
Indianapolis


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm not sure I understand it all. Won't the bees fall in the syrup between the funnel and the container? What keeps it from leaking around the funnel? Does the syrup run under the cottage cheese container ok?

On a rapid feeder the space between the "funnel" and the cover is the same from top to bottom and it's just enough space for a bee so they never fall in.

Your's might work fine. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

In theory, they walk down the screen material. I don't know if they will drown or not at this point. Straw floats should take care of it if it's a problem, or a screen formed to match the funnel. Leaking isn't a problem since the funnel is silconed to the bottom of the container, same construction as aquariums. The syrup flows under the butter bucket without problem. More when the weather warms again later in the week and thanks for the input.


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

Looks good. Let us know if it works! A lot cheaper and faster than me building those darn Miller type hive feeders!


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

Curious how you put the pix in the post? Many times pix very valuable instead of trying to explain something!

Lew


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

First I uploaded the pictures to my website, then I used the UBB code for images from the instant UBB tags at the bottom of the reply page.


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanx Ross

Little over my head but since I don't have a website it doesn't matter. 

Lew in Waco


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

If you want to add pictures, you can upload digital phots to a picture hosting site like Shutterfly or Photobucket. There are a number of places out there that are similar, and most are free.

Anyway, you can then select the photo you wish to show in your post, right click on it, and then copy the URL. Then, you can come over here, write your post, and include the UBB code. Basically, it will look something like this:

[IMG*]http://www.infopop.com/artwork/footer_logotype.gif[/IMG]

Only, remove the * in the IMG tag before posting, otherwise you'll get the code displayed instead.


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks! That's a big help!

Lew


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

Pictures? What pictures? What is everyone talking about? I've looked, looked and looked and I see no pictures.

Does HTML code have to be enalbed for them to show?

Pugs


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You're lucky. The page takes several minutes to load everytime I come here to see what has been said. 14K dialup is the pits. How do you turn HTML off?


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry Michael. I have a similar problem, but it's 28.8K. I changed it to links.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## Knoefler (Jan 20, 2005)

I belive a good feeder the Gallon pickle jar with a 3/16 X 1" nipple for top feeding the colony
We have 5,000 50 jars to the pallet for sale


----------



## Borion2 (Feb 4, 2005)

I really like the design. A possible way to prevent drowning bees would be to partition the ends of the container with plexi-glass, lexan, or something similar with holes drilled at the bottom edge. Since liquid always finds its own level the syrup would flow towards the funnel and the safe usable space wouldn't change. Just a thought that I might add when I build a couple for myself.

Borion2


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

The feeder is looking good so far. I did add a few styrofoam packing peanuts under the butter bucket to give the bees more footing, but I'm not sure they are needed. I going to build 1/2 a dozen more tonight.


----------



## east_stingray (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks a lot Ross. Now I feel like an idiot for spending all that time in the shop building heavy, expensive wooden versions of the same thing! Let me know how it works.


----------



## Jerry C (Feb 7, 2004)

I built a miller style feeder that used a window screen ramp to let the bees get to the syrup. I had to redo it. The feeder turned out to be a very efficient bee drowning device. Seems you cant let them have access to very much surface area of the syrup.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Seems you cant let them have access to very much surface area of the syrup. 

That's my theory. My miller feeders I put a #8 screen on that is only 1/4" wide path down to the syrup. It gives them a ladder and keeps them from having too much access. It also keeps them from flying at me when I fill it.


----------



## SageBrush (Jun 18, 2004)

Well, I liked the idea so much I made 10. All I need is 10 covers or cups of some sort. I don't eat 3# butter. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I used the peanuts to mostly cover the surface. In a couple of more days, I'll know how the swimmers are doing


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Depending on the funnel size, some of the disposable/reusable dishes (Gladwrap, etc) may fit. Or ask your neighbors for their butter buckets.


----------



## Pete0 (Mar 30, 2002)

Neat idea. You might want to consider ventilation. Your using this above the inner cover over the center hole, correct? Using the miller style top feeder I still get an air flow out the top. Maybe take your idea and replace the white container with a screen mesh or just cut a hole and screen it. Regardless, you've got a great idea and no wood-working involved!

Pete0


----------



## Hillbillynursery (Nov 13, 2003)

I was thinking you might find 2 different funnel sizes. This would give you the narrow passage that is required. Or you could use 2 funnels of the same size and cut the big side down a bit on one so that the space between them would be right at 3/8 an inch. I am sure we can find something to make this work out properly. Heck that is just to easy to make compared to the price or time of making one out of wood.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

The box actually sits about 1/8" above the inner cover (molded in feet), so you still get some ventilation. I have looked at double funnels, and making a cover from screen, but I think this is working ok. It only has a couple of inches around the inside of the butter bucket, and it gets smaller as they drink it. Also, with peanuts under the bucket, they have more footing.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

The girls emptied the feeder in less than a week (pretty strong hive). I did not find a single dead bee in the feeder.







The girls did start shredding the styrofoam peanuts, so I'll try it without them this time.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Ross
Any patents pending?


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

No, but royalties will be accepted. Warning, make sure the box you buy has a flat bottom large enough to accomodate the rim of the funnel so it will seal. The ones I just bought have a different bottom profile than the last ones, and required a slightly smaller funnel.


----------



## SageBrush (Jun 18, 2004)

I added some thick foam weather stripping to seal up the gap between the inner board and feeder. I didn't like the idea of them flying out the top at me or building comb in there. So far, this set up is working good.

I really like the Bee Works Rapid Feeder set up too. Just wish they were a bit bigger, they seem small to me. But, they may bee the right size since you are putting the weight on the inner board.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

This setup is still working well on my hives. I don't see any significant number of drowned bees, maybe 1 or 2 a week. The only downside I see at all is the 'Rapid' part. A strong hive can suck one these down in a day or two, and it holds 2 gallons.


----------



## Lively Bee's (Dec 9, 2004)

I have made one of your feeders to try. I used a folgers can one of the new platic and it fits with no problems.

Thank you for the Idea.


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Ross (or anyone else using these)

Supposed to do a removal Wednesday; plan to make a coupla these (may be 2 colonies in the wall). Any "last minute updates"? Plan on using the honey from the removal; should I thin it with water or just squeeze it outa the comb & put it in the feeder without dilution?

Thanks!

Lew in Waco


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I use a few wood chips under the bucket to help the swimmers. Still no significant number of drowned bees. I put 4 on this weekend. I checked back a couple of hours later and all had bees actively feeding. Our flow is over now.


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks Ross

Going to put 2 together this afternoon.

Lew


----------



## Ronnie Elliott (Mar 24, 2004)

I sure wished some one would put a picture of the rapid feeder you all are talking about.


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

JR the links to the pix are in the first post on page one.

Lew


----------



## Ronnie Elliott (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks, I finally figured it out. What a terrific idea. I will go to the shop and start putting some together tomorrow. Thanks, Ross.


----------



## LOCKHA885 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi all.

I am new and from WV. I have just started keeping bees this spring. 
I took a class in early `05 and from reading and posting to bee groups like this one, I have learned and tried to help others too.
I only have two hives right now, and will not get to extract any honey this year, too dry, not enough nectar for them to make any for me. I am now feeding about a quart + or - a day.
I was just led to this forum by Sammy Brown and he was talking about the "Poor Man's Hive feeder." 
I am impressed, and am going to try to make a couple of these soon. I need them for my bees while I am away for about a week and this should do the trick.
Good Job, and thanks for sharing this info with us all.
Please let me know how it worked for all those who said they were going to use it. I am not wanting to loose any more bees to drownings. 
Sharon


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Nice job Ross!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I sure wished some one would put a picture of the rapid feeder you all are talking about.

http://www.beeworks.com/usacatalog/items/item130.htm


----------



## LOCKHA885 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi Ross, I am just posting to tell you that I tried and made two of those Feeders, and will add them to the hives tonight or tomorrow evening. I made one yesterday, it leaked, so I redid it, and also built another one too. They both are water tight, so they are ready to be filled and added to the hives.
Thanks for the directions, and all the pictures, without pictures I am sort of lost. 
I found out that even a woman can build them, so the pictures did help a lot. LOL
Thanks again.
Sharon


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

You need to check them periodically, especially if you knock them around much. I have had a couple come loose after a season of use, but not on the hive, only in handling. If anyone comes up with a better waterproof glue, let me know. I have also recently been using a 2 gallon plastic bucket (new empty paint bucket from HD) and lid. The buckets will hold a vacume without a gasket and seem to work well inverted over the inner cover. I drilled the lids with a 1/16 or so drill bit.


----------



## LOCKHA885 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi Ross, I am curious about when you add the Syrup, do you lift the Bowl up or allow it to just sit down with the Syrup under and around it?
I lifted mine up, but, dont' know if I did the right thing or not.
I didn't completely fill the container, I wanted to make sure they are going to use it and wanted to check it out again tonight.
Sharon


----------



## LOCKHA885 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi all, I am just posting again to say that the Feeder has done the trick, and now I can happily leave my Ladies for a couple of days without worrying about them and their lack of food. 
The feeder does work very well, and I must say that I was a bit skeptical about it, at first and after checking it out last night to see how they were doing with it on for 24 hours, I am truly amazed that I actually only had one dead bee, and I think it came in thru the top board which has a small escape hole in it. 
Thanks to all who has posted about this feeder, and to those who have tried and proven its worth.
Sharon


----------



## runningdrone (Jan 29, 2005)

Two easy questions I should have asked before spending way to much time at Walmart.

How mamy QT is the plastic tub?. I found them in the Housewhere dept, but too many sizes and am not 100% sure without bringing a med super along. I bought the 12QT one, but it was too small and thought it was to be snug.

What Dept. do you find the funnel in? 

Thanks, 

Larry


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Polyethylene's are notorious for being a surface that nothing adheres to.

Try taking a soldering iron (I like my Weller pistol style)and "tack" weld your items into place in several spots. Then use your glue as a sealant rather than rely on it for adhession.


----------



## LOCKHA885 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello all, 
I have just returned from an eight day vacation, and the feeders really did the trick.
I just went up this evening and refilled them, and they did what they were supposed to do, they fed the bees while I was away, and I didn't have to worry about them starving, or I at least didn't think they would starve. 
Thanks for telling us all about it Ross. It sure made my Vacation a whole lot more enjoyable, not having to worry about them needing food, and me not being here to deliver it to them on time.
One of the feeders wasn't completely empty while the other one was, but I figure that it is just the difference in hives, nothing to really worry about. I will check them out a lot better one evening this week, to just give me the Peace of Mind that I need to keep on with the Feeders, and not thinking I am always doing something wrong.
I also noticed that there aren't any dead bees in the feeder, and that is a real good thing.
I didn't add any Peanuts, or wood chips, I wanted to see if they would eat without needing that as a foothold in the feeder. I did put on a lot of screen on the funnel tho, so I guess that was the right thing to do.
Sharon


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

What if you roughened the surface to be adhered with some REALLY rough sand paper? Not 100 or higher grit but maybe something like 50 or even 25 grit?

David


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I now just take an exacto knife and cut a lot of grooves in the surface at all angles, inside and out. It seems to work fine. After awhile, they cut enough goo on them that they don't need anything else.


----------



## TTimmy (May 24, 2005)

Is the GE Silicone non toxic to the bees? I gotta try this but I want to make sure I get the right silicone glue.

Thanks
Tim


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

It has been for me. I'm pretty sure it's food grade when cured. I used in on aquariums for years.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've used it in a feeder for the observation hive and seen no ill effects. If it doesn't hurt the fish it seems pretty safe.







If in doubt you can buy the Aquarium version from a fish place.


----------



## Tobikiri (May 17, 2005)

This is my first year keeping bees so I've got some silly questions about this feeder. And since I know people will tell me that there's no such thing as a silly or stupid question, I'll go ahead and ask.

Is this something that can be left in the hives all winter?
I don't think either of my hives have enough stores for the winter (going to check again this weekend when it's warmer). I've been feeding them alot lately, but I'd feel better if I knew they had something within reach during the winter. I had thought about making some of the fondant I read about here a few days ago. But it seems that I'd have to open the hive almost completely to replace the fondant. This feeder seems like it can sit in a super box on top of the brood boxes and I wouldn't have to disrupt the cluster to refill it. But if the bees won't come up in the winter to take the syrup from it, then I guess there's no point in building one.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There are warm days when they will probably come up to the feeder. On cold days they won't. Some people make a candy lid because the bees at the top will eat it when they are hungry since it's IN the hive. I've never tried the candy lid.


----------



## BaldyLocks (Apr 22, 2005)

I like to use the candy lids...I just take a typical innercover and temporarily plug the hole...I make a hard sugar cady and fill the innercover with it, unplug the hole and let it rip. The bees eat it up pretty quickly. If necessary, you may be able to put on a new one some nice winter day...


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

"I make a hard sugar cady and fill the innercover with it"

How do you make the hard sugar candy? Do they need any suplemental water (I've only ever fed sugar water)?

Lew


----------



## TTimmy (May 24, 2005)

I am having a time getting the screen to stick to the funnel, What did you use to attach it to the funnel?

Tim


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

To attach the screen to any plastic use a soldering iron to "tack weld" it onto the plastic. 

I use my Weller pistol grip soldering iron and it does a fantastic job tacking down screens in feeder pail lids.


----------



## TTimmy (May 24, 2005)

Thanks! I'll try that!


----------



## BaldyLocks (Apr 22, 2005)

Check out ABJ December 2004. He suggests 3 gallons of water, as much sugar as you can get into suspension and boil until it gets to s atage that will be fairly solid when it cools. I think I have cooked until soft crack stage. Of course, be careful, it's all super hot and super messy


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I don't put screen on the funnel anymore. I just take a serated knife and scar the surface thoroughly.


----------



## brent.roberts (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a number of feeders but this one that looks like an angelfood cake tin ( except it's plastic ) has yet to drown one bee.

For Americans
http://www.beeworks.com/usacatalog/items/item130.htm 


For Canadians: http://www.beeworks.com/cdncatalog/items/item130.htm 

It does not hold a lot but it works like a charm.

[ April 21, 2006, 01:25 PM: Message edited by: brent.roberts ]


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

how does this beat a mason jar with holes in the lid directly over the hole in the inner cover? forgive me for saying this, but isn't this the answer to the question that was not asked?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

FordGuy

I've never used an inverted jar, but from what I understand the problem is that occationally they leak and in cold weather that can kill the bees if they're right under it

Dave


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

I guess it's possible, but glass jars don't collapse - this suction holds the water in with a tension. In cold weather, the water is thicker and less likely to leak. i can't see slow dripping sugar syrup being faster than a bee, and even if it covered brood the bees would clean it up. I could be wrong, so I'd like to hear others' thoughts on this.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

not sure if this is a temporary problem but the beeworks.com link doesn't work. Any other pictures out there of this feeder?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>not sure if this is a temporary problem but the beeworks.com link doesn't work.

It works for me.

http://www.beeworks.com/usacatalog/items/item130.htm

http://www.beeworks.com/usacatalog/images/item130_1.jpg


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

hmm

I get a dns failure when I try to ping it

Dave


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

just tried it; worked for me (just tried the first one)

Lew


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

that's odd, it doesn't work from here
maybe those evil-doers are messing with the internet  

Dave


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

drobbins i just sent you a pm

Lew


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I now use inverted 2 gallon plastic buckets for most of my feeding. They are just easier for me to use and ants can't get in them. Ants are a big problem for me with most of the other hive top feeders.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

I built two miller feeders last week. Cut a deep in half so $8 / 2 = $4. Then some scap 1/4 plywood for the bottom and inner channel $0. Then fiberglass to coat it all $10 / 2 = $5. Then about 50 cents worth of screen, screws and paint. 

Compared to the mann-lake plastic feeders (about $15) I also use building them was not worth the effort.

Still like the gallon jars pretty well, cheap and easy to see if they are empty.


----------



## Dwight (May 18, 2005)

I've had good luck with gallon jars. They need to be glass though. The plastic ones collapse and syrup runs everywhere. Wide mouth gallon jars are free from local restaurants, it's easy to mix syrup in them. Takes just a couple of minutes per jar. I use a piece of plywood about six inches square with a three inch hole in the center. I put no. 8 screen over the hole and I can refill the jars without smoke or viel.


----------



## wertzsteve (Dec 28, 2015)

I just found this old thread and I need a top bee feeder, it looks so simple to build . I will be putting together one soon . this feeder is very similar to Bro Adams bee hive feeder at David a Cushman. found a picture of the funnel feeder by typing (make it your self top hive feeder) in a search / images. will be using this type feeder over the boardman feeder that I have, that caused robbing of one of my hives this year. this thread gets my vote to (bee) a sticky


----------

